# 3 gallon Nano, day 75



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share my 3 gallon nano planted tank after 75 days!







If you would like to see the setup video, That is right here.


----------



## capt.dru (Nov 13, 2014)

Sean W. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my 3 gallon nano planted tank after 75 days!
> 
> ...


Very nice Sean! I hope my tank looks that good when I am done.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Does your little puffer have a name?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Does your little puffer have a name?


haha no, no name for the puffer


----------



## Ottoblock (Nov 5, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> haha no, no name for the puffer


I need to start naming my fish. Every girl that comes to my house wants to know their names.

Maybe all the RCS will be named bob.

Also, looking awesome!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Ottoblock said:


> I need to start naming my fish. Every girl that comes to my house wants to know their names.
> 
> Maybe all the RCS will be named bob.
> 
> Also, looking awesome!


"Oh, I love your tank! Awee look at that shrimp its so pretty! What's it's name?! "

"Oh, hey thanks! That one, it's name is Bob, one of my favorite shrimp in my tank"

"Oh, Bob haha I love that name. Good name for a shrimp! Uh okay, what about that one, what's that one's name? "

"Man, I have so many shrimp in there, it's difficult to remember all the name, but I'm pretty sure that one's name is Bob"

"Haha you're so funny, that's the same name as the other one! Okk what's that one's name back in the corner! "

"That one is my favorite one in the whole tank, her name is Bob!"

"....."


----------



## aksmzk (Nov 19, 2014)

#inspiration

my favorite 3 gallon nano!!


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Nicely done Sean !!!
I do have one pea puffer at my 45P tank, too.
My son name him "Blob".

Put more snail in it Sean.
He is lonely and need to hunt !!!


----------



## haytch (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Sean , Great tank Thanks for posting the setup video . I am about to do my first freshwater planted tank (5 gal) and have been hunting the forums for useable info. Your video is right up there in the useful category. Much appreciated . BTW that puffer looks most majestic and " in charge " good choice


----------



## Geeky_Build (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm new to fresh and absolutely adore the plants you used. Can you list them?

thanks,
Ali


----------



## Geeky_Build (Nov 30, 2014)

*Livestock question*

Hey-Love the tank and everything about it! I'm new to freshwater (originally and currently a reef tanker). What plants do you have in there because its pretty much the look I'm aiming for. 

Thanks for your time
~ali


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Snapped an awesome picture of the glosso in the 3 gallon low tech pearling!


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey, is it normal for some of the leaves to turn yellow and die out like that? My glosso looks similar to yours.


----------



## Plantmytank (Dec 11, 2013)

What did you use to paint the back of the tank?


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Just acrylic paint from my local arts and crafts store


----------



## Plantmytank (Dec 11, 2013)

Sean W. said:


> Just acrylic paint from my local arts and crafts store


Never thought about using acrylic for the background. Thanks for the idea!
What is that plant in the far left corner? I got one like that by accident and have no idea how it's called. Thanks.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

That's water wisteria


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2006)

Tank looks fantastic! I have a couple of questions though.
1) Why did you layer the substrate like that? I understand the need for the plant food and root tabs, but was curious about the rest.
2) What kind of tank and light are you using in this set up?


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

Great looking nano!


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Im also curious what tank you're using. Great setup!


----------

